# Gefälschte Angelscheine in Aachen aufgetaucht



## Minimax (14. August 2020)




----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. August 2020)

Angelscheine? Meinen die Prüfungszeugnisse?


----------



## Taxidermist (14. August 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Meinen die Prüfungszeugnisse?



Lesen kann da weiter helfen!



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> sind über 60 gefälschte *Fischereiprüfungszeugnisse*



Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (14. August 2020)

Hallo,

wird doch beides schon seit längerem gefälscht und in gewissen Kreisen gehandelt.

Die Aufseher werden auch geschult, wie man Fälschungen erkennt.

Deshalb ist es bei uns z.B. verboten den Fischereischein zu laminieren, weil der Aufseher so das Papier und die Prägung nicht ertasten kann.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre auch Stellvertreter zu den Prüfungen zu schicken.  Sowas wurde ja auch bei der Fahrprüfung schon entdeckt.

Ist immer ein Katz-und-Maus-Spiel.

Man fragt sich halt, warum jemand den finanziellen Aufwand und das Risiko auf sich nimmt.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Man fragt sich halt, warum jemand den finanziellen Aufwand und das Risiko auf sich nimmt.



Das ist leicht erklärbar!
Mein Kumpel, selbstständiger Steinmetz, musste vor Jahren der Kurspflicht im BW nachkommen, um seinen Schein zu erhalten.
Das hieß 30 Pflichtstunden verteilt auf Wochenenden über fast drei Monate, jeweils Freitagsabend 2-3 Stunden und dann noch mal am Samstag.
Der Kerl hat Familie und eine arbeitsreiche Woche mit immer 60-70 Wochen-Arbeitsstunden und es fiel ihm regelmäßig schwer, sich für diesen Blödsinn frei zu halten.
Die Theorie ist ja von der Verbands CD schnell gelernt, z.B. son Quatsch, wie und in welcher Stellung eine Steinfliege ihre Flügel trägt u.ä. unnötiges Zeugs.
Aber die Anwesenheitspflicht während des Zwangskurses, wo er dann regelmäßig eingepennt ist, hat ihn dann doch mürbe gemacht.
Ich bin überzeugt, wenn ihm damals jemand einen gefälschten Schein offeriert hätte, dann hätte er gleich zu gegriffen, selbst für viel Geld.
Er hat die Klamaukprüfung, welche alleinigst dazu dient den Verband, wie auch den ausführenden Verein zu bereichern, übrigens mit null Fehlern bestanden, trotz komatösem Zustand im Zwangskurs!
Und einigermaßen zu Angeln, also die praktische Anwendung, habe ich ihm dann beigebracht, nach dem Kurs.

Jürgen

P.S.: Klamaukprüfung, weil diese jeder bestehen kann, der über einen IQ von knapp über 70 verfügt und diese fast keinen praktischen Wert hat.
Auf diese bestandene Prüfung, braucht sich wirklich niemand etwas einzubilden!


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel, selbstständiger Steinmetz (...)
> z.B. son Quatsch, wie und in welcher Stellung eine Steinfliege ihre Flügel trägt,



Ich finde, gerade als Steinmetz sollte man das schon wissen.


----------



## Casso (14. August 2020)

Ich kann den Sinn hinter gefälschten Angelpapieren ebenfalls nicht verstehen. Zumindest nicht in einem Bundesland wie Niedersachsen. Hier sind sowohl das Angeln als auch die Prüfung mehr als erschwinglich. Ich meine, dass ich vor Jahren knapp 120,- Euro für die Prüfung und den Vorbereitungskurs bezahlt habe. Dieser war als Crash-Kurs meines jetzigen Angelvereins deklariert und dauerte lediglich vier Tage. Das sollte für jeden machbar sein, der dem Hobby wirklich nachgehen möchte. Und hierfür würde ich nicht das Risiko eingehen, mir für womöglich viel Geld gefälschte Papiere zu kaufen und mich strafbar zu machen. Wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich lediglich Niedersachsen und NRW kenne (wohne genau an der Grenze beider Bundesländer). 

Mittlerweile gibt es jedoch auch die Möglichkeit seine Prüfung und den vorbereitenden Kurs online zu absolvieren.  Auch das sind tolle Möglichkeiten die es früher nicht gegeben hat und welche das ganze Unterfangen nochmals deutlich vereinfachen. Auch für Menschen mit eher wenig Zeit. Auch wenn ich den Bekannten von @Taxidermist in der damaligen Situation verstehen kann.


----------



## Andal (14. August 2020)

Aachen in Niedersachsen? Man lernt nie aus!


----------



## fishhawk (14. August 2020)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> selbst für viel Geld



Ist aber auch für einen selbstständigen Steinmetz wahrscheinlich kein Pluspunkt, wenn er wegen Urkundenfälschung verurteilt wird und ggf. ne gewisse Zeit keinen echten Fischereischein mehr erwerben kann und wohl auch so schnell bei keinem Angelverein mehr aufgenommen wird.

Aber hat halt jeder so seine Gedankengänge.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2020)

Casso schrieb:


> für womöglich viel Geld gefälschte Papiere zu kaufen


Wozu gibt es Falschgeld?


----------



## geomas (14. August 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Angelscheine? Meinen die Prüfungszeugnisse?



Das klärt sich im Text dann ja auf. 
Die @Anglerboard Redaktion stiftet wieder mal Verwirrung mit einer komplett irreführenden Überschrift.


----------



## Andal (14. August 2020)

Was ich an solchen Sachen nie verstehe. Wenn man schon betrügt, fälscht, linkt, abzieht, dann doch bitte in einem Ausmaß, dass es sich für einen gediegenen Lebensabend rentiert. Aber doch nicht mit so einem Kokolores! 

Der Herr von Wirecard wird auch nicht viel länger einfahren, so man ihn denn mal fände.


----------



## fishhawk (14. August 2020)

Hallo,

dem hier scheint sein Fischbrötchen auch zu Kopf gestiegen zu sein:

https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110973/4666521


----------



## Casso (14. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aachen in Niedersachsen? Man lernt nie aus!



Ich habe mich nicht auf die Stadt Aachen bezogen sondern auf das Bundesland in dem ich lebe. Das sollte aus meinem Beitrag auch ersichtlich geworden sein, also stichel woanders ...


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. August 2020)

heutzutage kannste fast  alles im original  kaufen,  ist das dann auch eine fälschung 
 ich bin stolz darauf diese prüfung abgelegt zu haben!


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (14. August 2020)

Hatten wir hier auch schon in Bremen kamen aus dem schönen Städtchen Oldenburg. Ist hier aber kein Zeitungsartikel wert.


----------



## fishhawk (14. August 2020)

Hallo,



Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen schrieb:


> Ist hier aber kein Zeitungsartikel wert.



Hängt halt immer davon ab, was sonst für Meldungen gibt.

Ob solche Meldungen dann eher abschrecken oder die Fälscher und ihre Kunden zu mehr Leistung treiben. kann ich auch nicht beurteilen.

Im Zweifel hätte ein echter  Schwarzangler evtl.  weniger zu befürchten als jemand mit gefälschten Papieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2020)

Als ich meinen Schein .achte gab eine ebenfalls dort anwesende Dame zum besten im Falle des nicht Bestehens den Lappen im Darknet zu kaufen weil sie sich den völlig unnötigen Kurs nicht nochmal antun wollte, ein bekannter hat früher auf dem Schulhof Original TüVplaketten zum selber kleben verkauft... gibt nix was es nicht gibt


----------



## fishhawk (14. August 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> hat früher auf dem Schulhof Original TüVplaketten zum selber kleben verkauft.



Zu dumm nur, dass die Plakette allein nicht viel nützt. Aber solange die Leute das Zeug trotzdem kaufen.

Vor gut 20 Jahren war die Sache bei uns ind er Gegend wesentlich entspannter, da reichten bei Kontrollen an den Verbandsgewässern noch Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein.

Mittlerweile muss man zusätzlich noch den Fischerpass mit gültiger Jahresmarke und den Mitgliedsnachweis des Vereins dabei haben. Und der Fischereischein darf nicht laminiert sein.

Scheint eine gesellschaftliche Entwicklung zu sein, weniger auf eigene Leistung, sondern auf Out-Sourcing oder Zukauf zu setzen.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es reicht um von der Politesse nicht aufgeschrieben zu werden, das war den Leuten damals 50 DM wert. Ich hatte damals weder Führerschein noch Auto, gelernt habe ich dann aufm Amt als ich FS und Fahrzeug hatte und ich hönge an meinem Job - meine Motivation für sowas hat das eher gesenkt aber jeder wie er mag (Vorsicht enthält Ironie oder gar Sarkasmus)


----------



## fishhawk (14. August 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> das war den Leuten damals 50 DM wert



Ich denke über die Risiken und möglichen Folgekosten hatte weder der Verkäufer der TÜV- Plaketten noch der falschen Prüfungszeugnisse aufgeklärt.


----------



## Andal (14. August 2020)

Mopedschilder ummalen, TÜV-Pickerl etwas weiter drehen... haben wir das nicht alle hinter uns?


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (15. August 2020)

Leider ist das Risiko sehr gering mit sowas erwischt zu werden wenn die Dinger noch einigermaßen gut sind. Es kommt auch noch das unterschiedliche Strafmaß hinzu, da ist ja ein klares Nord-Südgefälle zu erkennen. 
Wie sich hier auch bei einigen der Prüfungen herausstellt sind  die Herren danach nicht in der Lage die entsprechende Gewässerordnung zu lesen oder andere relevante Dinge auf dem Erlaubnisschein haben aber die Prüfung bestanden  Sachen gibts ....


----------



## fishhawk (15. August 2020)

Hallo,



Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen schrieb:


> Leider ist das Risiko sehr gering mit sowas erwischt zu werden wenn die Dinger noch einigermaßen gut sind



Das wird der Verkäufer der 60 Fälschungen seinen Kunden wohl auch erzählt haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das wird der Verkäufer der 60 Fälschungen seinen Kunden wohl auch erzählt haben.


Ich behaupte, dass ein Kontrolleur der nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit eine Gruppe junger, alkoholschwangerer Männer beim Angeln kontrolliert einfach froh sein wird, wenn alle einen Lappen vorzeigen und keine Frage nach dem woher stellt.
Wenn man natürlich so deppert ist, die Dinger in Kneipen zu verticken... Nun ich sehe das als eine Art natürliche Auslese unter Kleinkriminellen


----------



## fishhawk (15. August 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass ein Kontrolleur der nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit eine Gruppe junger, alkoholschwangerer Männer beim Angeln kontrolliert



ziemlich Eier in der Hose haben muss?  

Aber geht man mit dem Prüfungszeugnis üblicherweise nicht zum Amt um sich dort einen Schein ausstellen zu lassen?

Dort ist meist genügend Licht und  man darf i.d.R. nur einzeln eintreten.

Wie es mit der Akzeptanz von  Alkoholpegeln steht, kann ich  nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei uns auf dem Amt Zielgruppen bedingt recht hoch, ansonsten holen sich schlaue Füchse im darknet den dazugehörigen Schein und fertig


----------



## fishhawk (15. August 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ansonsten holen sich schlaue Füchse im darknet den dazugehörigen Schein und fertig



Ob dass auf Dauer wirklich schlau ist, hängt von der Anzahl und Qualität der Kontrollen ab.

Mit Fälschungen erwischt werden ja immer wieder welche, und in Aachen gleich ne größere Menge mit gefälschten Zeugnissen. 

Und Urkundenfälschung wird m.W. strenger verfolgt als Fischwilderei.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, strafen sorgen zuverlässig dafür das niemand das Gesetz übertritt


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (15. August 2020)

Bei uns waren es etwas über 20 Erwischte ein paar haben dann die Bezugsquelle verpfiffen für einen strafrechtlichen Vergleich.
Interessant wäre hierzu doch auch wo der Austellungsort der Scheine ist die gefälscht werden. Blos nicht die Details verraten wie man die Fälschung erkennt, 
Austellungsort bei uns war Oldenburg in Niedersachsen.


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Stimmt, strafen sorgen zuverlässig dafür das niemand das Gesetz übertritt



Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass es durchaus was bringt, wenn häufig und auch genau kontrolliert wird und die Strafe ggf. stärker ins Kontor haut als der Preis einer Fälschung.

Bei uns in der Gegend werden m.W. deutlich weniger mit gefälschten Papieren erwischt, seit man die Aufseher geschult und Mitführpflichten ausgeweitet hat. 

Ob das nun heißt, dass weniger Fälschungen im Umlauf sind oder die Fälschungen nur besser geworden sind, kann man natürlich nicht beweisen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. September 2020)

Sowas kaufen doch nur Leute die zu doof zum lesen sind oder?


----------

